# Kilkenny Clone



## razE

Hey guys 

Been a while since I have been on here and want to make a Kilkenny clone but as I am still pretty green with AG I was hoping that someone here would have a good recipe!

Regards,
Matt


----------



## unrealeous

There's a good one in the recipes - An Irish Red Ale...

I was looking for a Killkenny clone last week and stumbled over it - I'll try and find it now.. drums rolling


----------



## unrealeous

Better Red than Dead... you need to read the discussion section as it goes through what mods would be required for the Kilkenny clone if my memory serves me correctly..

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=30746


----------



## therook

If your looking for a great Irish Red recipe do a search for Screwtops Irish Red, either in the Recipe section or PM Mike. I have made it once and it is fantastic, in Mike's words " It would give a Jelly Fish a Horn ".


Screwy's Irish Red

Rook

edit......added the recipe


----------



## jakub76

You could try this one from Trough Lolly
http://tinyurl.com/2v3df3d
NOT the one with brown sugar - scroll down.

Of course it's Nitrogen that gives Kilkenny that creamy mouth-feel. I bottle so I wouldn't know how to substitute...maybe oats? 

Anyone else have ideas to substitute nitrogen in a bottled, homebrew situation?


----------



## manticle

unrealeous said:


> Better Red than Dead... you need to read the discussion section as it goes through what mods would be required for the Kilkenny clone if my memory serves me correctly..
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=30746




Have brewed this and tasted another brewer's version. While I find it quite different to Kilkenny I also think it's much better. I need to do it again soon.

Highly recommended.


----------



## brettprevans

the search button must be painted on again....oh hang on, not its not <_< 

link

or ewven better search for screwy's smoked irish red :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar

These recipes are probabaly nothing like kilkenny but will produce a bigger, better and more enjoyable Irish Red. Which is what i would go for. :icon_cheers: 

However, If you wanted a Kilkenny style Irish Red i'd shoot for something like:

92% Maris Otter
5% Carapils*
4% Caramalt
1% Roast Barley

25IBU of EKG @ 60 Mins

*Ive added the carapils to ensure head formation, i also find it adds a creaminess to foam as well, you can omit this and replace it with base malt if you wish.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple

jakub76 said:


> Of course it's Nitrogen that gives Kilkenny that creamy mouth-feel. I bottle so I wouldn't know how to substitute...maybe oats?
> 
> Anyone else have ideas to substitute nitrogen in a bottled, homebrew situation?


Not a substitute for Nitrogen, but to 'change' the mouthfeel, try adding 5%+ of the grist in Rye. not the same, but it does change the mouthfeel in just about anything, in my experience. 

Maple (rep for RyeBrewers Anon)


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> Not a substitute for Nitrogen, but to 'change' the mouthfeel, try adding 5%+ of the grist in Rye. not the same, but it does change the mouthfeel in just about anything, in my experience.
> 
> Maple (rep for RyeBrewers Anon)


greeks are to windex as Maple is to rye. :lol: 

good advice though

disclaimer - the greek/windex jib is in referance to this


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> greeks are to windex as Maple is to rye. :lol:



Put some windex on it!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## booyablack

I made cdbrown's Who Killed Kenny from the recipeDB a few months ago and it turned out to be a ripper. Like others have said above it was a lot bigger beer than Kilkenny but IMO that made it better. I poured a WKK and a Kilkenny and sat them side by side. Except for the creamy nitrogen-produced head on the Kilkenny they looked exactly the same.

Highly recommended.


Who Killed Kenny RecipeDB - WKK Link

(Edit: This is an extract recipe but I'm sure you can convert it to AG pretty easily)


----------



## brettprevans

citymorgue2 said:


> or ewven better search for screwy's smoked irish red :icon_drool2:


actually it was pocketinspector's recipe not screwy's


0073AGA Inspectors Pocket Smoked Irish
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Volume: 32.89 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 % 

1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Amount Item Type 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (39.4 EBC) Grain 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (147.0 EBC) Grain 
0.25 kg Peated Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 
0.01 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 

Sacc Rest: Add 12.00 L of water at 77.8 C 
90 min - Hold mash at 64.0 C for 90 min 
15 min Mash Out: Add 11.00 L of water at 97.6 C 
15 min - Hold mash at 77.0 C for 15 min 


60 min 30.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 
30 min 20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 
15 min 15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 
15 min 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

Original Gravity: ________ (Estimate: 1.056 SG) 
5 days Ferment in primary for 5 days at 18.0 C 
7 days Ferment in secondary for 7 days at 18.0 C 
Final Gravity: ________ (Estimate: 1.015 SG) 
-- Keg beer at pressure of 149.5 KPA 
4.0 Weeks Age for 4.0 Weeks at 4.0 C


----------



## cdbrown

booyablack said:


> I made cdbrown's Who Killed Kenny from the recipeDB a few months ago and it turned out to be a ripper. Like others have said above it was a lot bigger beer than Kilkenny but IMO that made it better. I poured a WKK and a Kilkenny and sat them side by side. Except for the creamy nitrogen-produced head on the Kilkenny they looked exactly the same.
> 
> Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> Who Killed Kenny RecipeDB - WKK Link
> 
> (Edit: This is an extract recipe but I'm sure you can convert it to AG pretty easily)



I'm glad you liked the recipe booyablack. Going from memory (which isn't the best) I created the recipe based on a few kilkenny clones and just adapted it to suit the ingredients I had and the specs that kilkenny have. The brew was quite popular and my in-laws asked that I brew a batch so they could give stubbies to all their wedding guests.


----------



## MeLoveBeer

unrealeous said:


> Better Red than Dead...



Like the look of that and have locked it in as my next AG brew.

Kilkenny is almost my favourite brew, so if its even moderately close i'll be stoked.


----------



## bcp

Has anyone done a direct comparison of Better Red than Dead & Screwy's Red Ale? 

I'm a fan of Screwy's Red ale, but could be tempted to try the competition.


----------



## Lecterfan

Definitely try it. I have done both versions of 'Better red...', while both of them came into their own when drawn through a handpump, I wasn't overly blown away by them. I think they are both a touch dark. Screwys recipe looks great, I haven't actually brewed it but have brewed something very similar.

I have been brewing a few different attempts at 'reds' (although I couldn't care less for styles/guidelines and just try to make something that I want) and I'm currently sipping on one that isn't too bad - it has a sneaky dollop of Special B in there which is luverly.

Yardy also has a good irish red recipe, I can't find it in the database, but you can google it and find it on another site if need be.

One of my improvements for my tastes has been mashing these a bit lower, 64c -65c, so the lower IBUs (25-28ish, low compared to what I normally brew), still create a firm background for all the malt etc.

Let us know how you get on! Oh, the 'other' version of BRTD is in the discussion thread for the recipe.


----------

